# ماء الورد الطبيعى و ماء الورد الصناعى



## elmasrigroup (4 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
برجاء افادتى
ما الفرق بين ماء الورد الطبيعى و ماء الورد الصناعى ؟
وهل النوعين يستعملان للبشره و الجسم ؟
و ما هى فوائدهما و اضرارهما للبشره و الجسم ؟
و هل للنوعين نفس الرائحه ؟
*


----------

